# metronome app?



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I know its generally for music but my son needs to do push-ups to a specific pace. I think a metronome would help. does anyone now an app that would give us this? my son has an I-phone
sylvia


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I did a search in the iTunes store. There are several metronome apps.


----------

